# Die Grinder Holder for HF extended nose air Grinder



## rdfoster (Jun 3, 2013)

Been working on this for three days. No plans or anything But started out as 2 1/4" square steel from my neighbors salvage yard. I used a homemade dovetail cutter made from a 3/8th" carbide lathe bit similar to a fly cutter. Made for BXA QCTP for my PM1236. 





I also made the topnut and for the handle for the QCTP.

Bob


----------



## davidh (Jun 3, 2013)

nice job.  is that a long housing die grinder or an extended shaft type?  how are you holding the tool in the holder ?  that looks like a real handy deal.  another thing for my lathe. . . ..


----------



## rdfoster (Jun 3, 2013)

David:
It is an extended nose grinder. I paid $19.95 for it. It is held in place with a 1/4" set screw through the back of the holder. It fits in a 3/4" hole with a little over 1" relief on the right side of the holder. It fits quite solidly in the holder. I haven't finished it yet. It is still a little rough looking. You can see the saw marks on the ends but I think it will be a good addition to the workshop.

Bob


----------



## 8ntsane (Jun 3, 2013)

*Bob

Nice looking job on the TPG. You will find it very handy when you need to re-grind chuck jaws along with many other jobs. The next thing you will need is a fixture to hold a diamond point to true the grinding wheel as its mounted on the machine. I made mine with a mag base. It sits on the way, and I use a slow feed to true the spinning wheel. Both go hand in hand.

Lookin good, Nice job  :thumbzup:*


----------

